# can 8.0 beta become RELEASE through updates?



## corneliu (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm currently contemplating installing the new 8.0 beta. My question is: will I be able to update it so it becomes 8.0 RELEASE?
Is there such mechanism in place that allows me to update until it becomes final release? If not is it easy to update to 8.0 RELEASE once it gets released?
If this question has been asked and answered already, I apologize.

Cheers,

Corneliu


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/makeworld.html


----------



## corneliu (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## kasse (Jul 14, 2009)

What is the cvsup tag for the 8.0-beta1?
Is it RELENG_8?


----------



## tangram (Jul 14, 2009)

kasse said:
			
		

> What is the cvsup tag for the 8.0-beta1?
> Is it RELENG_8?



RELENG_8 should be the line of development for FreeBSD-8.X, also known as forthcoming FreeBSD 8-STABLE.

RELENG_8_0 will be the release branch for FreeBSD-8.0, which will be used only for security advisories and other critical fixes.

Have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvs-tags.html.


----------



## kasse (Jul 14, 2009)

-Sorry for not being able to figure out this by the info provided, but what would I use for 8.0-beta-1?


----------



## joel@ (Jul 14, 2009)

kasse said:
			
		

> -Sorry for not being able to figure out this by the info provided, but what would I use for 8.0-beta-1?


The RELENG_8 branch hasn't been created yet because 8 is still CURRENT. In your csup configuration file, use "tag=." to fetch 8.

Once RELENG_8 is created (and CURRENT goes 9), switch to "tag=RELENG_8" instead.


----------



## kasse (Jul 14, 2009)

So is the current "Current" quite well behaved since it is close to a release?

ps. I knew RELENG_X was for stable X and RELENG_X_Y was for release X_Y, but I did not know that 8.0-beta-1 released as Iso, img etc, was some previous current-8.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 14, 2009)

Besides a few days in June, -CURRENT has been nearly perfectly behaved for me since March, or so.

For the time being, though, I would still advise keeping up with freebsd-current@freebsd.org as "stuff" happens:  I usually csup(1), and then watch the lists for 5 or 6 hours before I build.


----------

